# Steel on bead



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Got this one at noon today on a tangerine bead. Was wondering how necessary it is to peg the bead, as I ran out of pegs but still got this one with the bead sliding between the swivel and hook.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Use twigs


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

If the bead sits on the hook it may block the point of the hook. Most people peg the bead above the hook to allow the hook free range of motion.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Why do you use a swivel on this rig? Just curious. Buy some clear, rubber "bobber stoppers". You'll never bother with "pegs" again! I'm sure more than on person has impaled himself on the hook messing around with "pegs"!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

If you run out of pegs, loop the end of the tippet through the bead a couple times to keep it from sliding.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> Why do you use a swivel on this rig? Just curious. Buy some clear, rubber "bobber stoppers". You'll never bother with "pegs" again! I'm sure more than on person has impaled himself on the hook messing around with "pegs"!


I use swivels anytime I drift to minimize line twist.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> I use swivels anytime I drift to minimize line twist.


I would tie hook and leave 5" tag,slide beeds on and tie nut 1" or 2" from hook,cut rest off.
tie what ever length you like.
I use all time swivel on every presentation,2' to 6' leeder.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Never fished with beads. Are they plastic? Come in various sizes?


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Hard plastic


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Try these: https://www.getdeathroe.com/


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

chuckNduck said:


> Try these: https://www.getdeathroe.com/


I was on their website already lol Thinking of placing a order. I like that they fish steelhead in our area and have designed their products on what works.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

There’s like 20 different types. Which kind to try? I’ve used regular beads. Never tried the soft beads.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> Got this one at noon today on a tangerine bead. Was wondering how necessary it is to peg the bead, as I ran out of pegs but still got this one with the bead sliding between the swivel and hook.
> View attachment 251532


Youll catch some dummies without your bead pegged but you will catch many more with a pegged egg.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Beads were invented by Alaskan fly fishing guides. They wanted to find an alternative to traditional egg patterns because steelhead often get throat hooked and end up dead. Pegging the bead above the hook practically elimates deeply hooked fish


----------

